# Seas finally makes a subwoofer



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

Well they don't make it themselves but it is designed by them and the manufacturing is outsourced, but I think its about time they market one for themselves. I've been a fan of there woofers ever since building a few designs with them.

http://www.seas.no/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=238&Itemid=223


----------

